# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Μίμης ή Λίλυ???

## marylin

Παιδιά καλησπέρα κάνετε πραγματικά πολύ καλή δουλειά στο μπλόκ!! Λοιπόν χρειάζομαι και εγώ την βοήθειά σας για να αναγνωρίσω το φυλο του κοκατιλ μου...(Εγώ το βρήκα μια μερα σπίτι μου απο κάποιον πρέπει να έφυγε και κανείς δεν το αναζήτησε οπότε το υιοθέτησα!) Είναι πολύ φιλικο και τρώει απο το χέρι δεν μπορώ να πώ πως κελαειδάει μαλλον 'κραυγες'  βγάζει θα έλεγες κυριως όταν δεν με βλέπει.... Λοιπόν Μίμης ή Λίλυ?  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## marylin



----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα!! Marilyn καλως ηρθες!! εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας ο οποιος θα σε βοηθησει στα πρωτα σου βηματα στο forum. δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι να δουμε την ηλικια του? εαν εχει περασει η πρωτη του πτερορροια! ειναι κοριτσακι!! διαβασε και αυτα τα αρθρα. (1) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus (2) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel (3) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι (4) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ (5) ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους (6) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. (7) Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού (8) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους... (9) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς! (10) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας (11) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. τι κλουβι του εχεις? να την χαιρεσαι!!! καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## olga

Καλώς ήρθες Marilyn! Να χαίρεσαι το μικρό σου! Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον Δημήτρη... αν δεν είναι πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία τότε είναι κοριτσάκι!!

----------


## Giwrgos13

Σιγουρα κοριτσι !! Να την χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλησπέρα! Το πουλάκι όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά αν έχει περάσει την πρώτη του πτερόρροια, δηλαδή αν είναι πάνω από 5-8 μηνών είναι θηλυκό, διαφορετικά δε μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε ακόμα...

Εγώ θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο όμως... αν θέλεις να μας πεις σε ποια περιοχή είσαι... ίσως κάποιος να το αναζητά αυτό το πουλάκι γι'αυτό το λέω...

----------


## lagreco69

> αν θέλεις να μας πεις σε ποια περιοχή είσαι... ίσως κάποιος να το αναζητά αυτό το πουλάκι γι'αυτό το λέω...


Σωστο!!!!

----------


## marylin

Μένω στην περιοχή ζωγραφου.... Την...Λίλυ την έχει και 2 εβδομάδες που την βρήκα πολύ ταλαιπωρημένη στην μια τις φτερουγα μου είπε ο κτηνίατρος της λείπουν αρκετά φτερά και απο την αλλη πλευρα ειναι μερικως κομμενα... Πόσο χρονών είναι δεν το γνωρίζω δεν είχε δακτυλιδάκι πάνω της... Κλουβι της έχω παραγγείλει μέχρι αύριο μου είπαν θα μου το φέρουν προς το παρον την έχω σε προσωρινό χώρο και της έχω πάρει ήδη κόκκαλο σουπιάς αν ρε παιδιά δεν το αγγιζει και πολυ αλλα ελπίζω μολις πάρω το κλουβάκι να προσαρμοστεί και να είναι χαρούμενη!!! Να σας ρωτήσω ακόμη κάτι έχω παραγγείλει κλουβί που πάνω θα έχει κλαδάκι για να κάθεται απέξω αλλα μου είπε να για αρχή να του πάρω αλυσίδα λεπτή και ελαφριά να του βάλω στο πόδι μέχρι να μάθει εσείς τι λέτε?

----------


## vicky_ath

Αλυσίδα???? Όχι βέβαια.... το πουλάκι θα το βγάζεις από το κλουβί όσο συχνότερα μπορείς για να πετάει! Τρελαίνονται για πτήσεις τα κοκατίλ και το υγιές είναι να τους τις προσφέρουμε όσο πιο συχνά μπορούμε!
Στην αρχή ίσως να προσγειώνεται σε "λάθος" σημεία, αλλά αν την οδηγήσεις μερικές φορές στην οροφή του κλουβιου θα μάθει και θα προσγειώνεται εκεί!
Πολυ προσοχή στα παράθυρα, να είναι πάντα κλειστά και οι κουρτινες κλειστές όταν είναι εκτός κλουβιού το πουλί, γιατί διαφορετικά θα κουτουλάει επάνω στο τζάμι!  :winky: 

Φτερά του λείπουν γιατί ίσως τα έχασε σε κάποιο χτύπημα, ή περνάει πτερόρροια!

Για το σουπιοκόκκαλο μην ανησυχείς. Ας υπάρχει πάντα διαθέσιμο στο κλουβί και όποτε νιώσει εκείνο την ανάγκη θα το τρώει! 
Εκτός από σουπιοκόκκαλο τι άλλο προσφέρεις? Ποιο μείγμα σπόρων χρησιμοποιείς??
Εγώ θα πρότεινα να της χορηγήσεις μια πολυβιταμίνη για 1 εβδομάδα, για να ενισχύσεις λίγο τον οργανισμό της, επειδή μάλλον ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά...

Τέλος για το φύλο, επειδή μου φαίνεται σχετικά μικρό το πουλάκι, κράτα και μια πισινή, αλλά μάλλον κοριτσάκι είναι, αφού λες ότι μόνο κράζει!

*Εγώ θα έβαζα και καμιά ανακοίνωση στις διάφορες ομάδες παπαγαλόφιλων στο facebook ή ακόμα καλύτερα κ στο parrotalert... ίσως αυτός που έχασε το πουλάκι το ψάχνει ακόμα...
Επειδή έχω βρεθεί στη θέση να χάσω πολύ αγαπημένο μου πουλάκι, ξέρω την αγωνία κ τη στεναχώρια που μπορεί να νιώσει κάποιος...

----------


## Giwrgos13

Αλυσιδα μην βαλεις γιατι μπορει να παθουν τιποτα τα ποδαρακια της...Οι ξυλινες πατηθρες ειναι οι πιο καλες!! Οσο για το σουπιοκοκκαλο θα συνηθισει και θα το τρωει..Για την διατροφη πρεπει να του δινεις απο'λα για να ειναι υγιης και για πολλα αλλα!  :winky:

----------


## marylin

Η τροφή που της δίνω είναι συσκευασμένη μάρκας  white moolen με πολλες βιταμίνες (απο οτι γραφει) την φύλαξα σε τάπερ αφου είχα δεί σχετικο σας άρθρο με την συντήρηση της τροφής και επειφή ακόμη να φτιάξω αυγοτροφή της έβαλα βραστό αυγό και εφαγε όλο!  Επίσης της έχω δώσει ξυλάκια που έχει σπόρους γυρω γυρω και γραφει πως περιέχει πολλες βιταμινες και με αυτο έχει ξετρελαθεί της αρέσει παρα πολυ!!!
vicky_ath έβαλα αγγελίες παντου στην περιοχή μου και ειδοποίησα και τους γείτονές μου αμα μάθουν τίποτα να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου και τους γνωστούς μου που μένουμε στην ίδια περιοχή να έχουν υπόψη τους αλλα πραγματικά κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε!! Έτσι αποφάσισα να το κρατησω!! 
Πάντως απο την μέρα που την προσέχω έχει αρχίσει να πέρνει τα πανω της και δείχνει πολυ πιο υγιεις!! Μόνο ανυσηχώ τώρα αν έχει ψείρες! Την είδα να ξυνεται αλλα δεν ξέρω αμα καθαρίζεται ή αμα πραγματι κάτι την ενοχλεί..Προς το παρον δεν με αφήνει να την αγγίζω και πολυ ειδικά στα φτερά της οποτε δεν μπορω να κοιταξψ το δερμα της.. Πως να το καταλαβω αν εχει ψειρες ρε παιδια? Την λυπαμε....

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Καλώς όρισες Μαίρηλυν στην παρέα μας.. Όπως σου ανέφεραν και τα παιδιά, αυτός που την έχασε θα ψάχνει απεγνωσμένα.. Θα του δώσεις τεράστια χαρά να την ξανά αποκτήσει, αλλά πρέπει να είσαι πολύ προσεκτική εδώ.. Αν σου απαντήσει κάποιος, πριν την δει θα του ζητήσεις στοιχεία του Κοκατίλ, χρώμα,  ηλικία κάποιο ξεχωριστό σημάδι, κατάλαβες, διότι μπορεί να σου πεταχτεί οποιοσδήποτε γαμπρός.. Εύχομαι να την χαίρεσαι, εφόσον σου μείνει..

----------


## lagreco69

Αυτα τα στικ με τις βιταμινες δεν ειναι τοσο αθωα οπως παρουσιαζονται!! ειναι γεματα ζαχαρη και αλλες αρνητικες ουσιες. παχαινουν και καλο δεν κανουν!! αλλα μην περιμενεις (σε καμια περιπτωση) τους pet shopαδες να σου πουν την αληθεια. μπορεις να την ξεκασεις προληπτικα με σπρει για εξωπαρασιτα κατω απο τις φτερουγες και στον σβερκο της, εαν παρεις σπρει να κανεις ενα φλιτ την φορα και απο αποσταση 50 εκατοστων γιατι το σπρει παγωνει το δερμα. δες αυτο το αρθρο Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά και ακολουθησε τα βηματα στο Προγραμμα Καραντινας​.

----------


## Gardelius

marylin

----------


## Ρία

καλώς ήρθες!!τα ποδαρακια του μου φαίνεται πως έχουν μωβίσει αρα δεν είναι μωράκι. οποτε μάλλον κοριτσάκι θα ειναι. πανεμορφο <3 πάντως στα πουλακια που τα βρίσκουμε στον δρόμο πρεπει να φερόμαστε με μεγάλη προσοχη γιατί δεν ξερουμε τι βιωματα εχουν με τους αθρωπους. εχω βρει κ τα δυο μου κοκατίλ στο δρόμο!! (επλίζω να την έσκασε απο κανέναν πετ σοπά σαν αυτούς τους βρωμιάρηδες που ταλαιπωρούν τα πουλιά  :: ) καλή διαμονή κ να το χαίρεσαι!!!!!!

----------


## marylin

Σας ευχαριστώ ολους σας παιδιά!! Αν μένετε καπου εδώ κοντα και μαθετε πως τους εφυγε κανενα κοκατιλακι ενημερώστε με γιατι ουτε και φω θα ήθελα να έφυγε απο σπιτι που το αγαπουσαν και το φροντιζαν!! και η αδερφή μου είχε παπαγαλακια και μια μερα καταφεραν να ξεφύγουν απο το κλουβί οποτε ξερω τι σημαινει.... Νικολα αυτο που λες το είχα σκεφτεί οπότε στις αγγελίες απλα αναφερα πως είναι κοκατιλ και εννοείται ότι όποιος θα με έπαιρνε θα περνουσε απο ανακριση πρωτα!! χαχα :winky:  
Παιδια θα με βοηθούσατε αν κάποιος μπορούσε να μου στείλει καποιο λινκ η καποια φωτο με τι προιόν ακριβώς να πάρω για παρασιτα στο φτερωμα της Λιλυς και ενα ηλεκτρονικο μαγαζι που να βρώ κεχρι σε τσαμπί...Σε όσα πετ σοπ πήγα δεν βρήκα και για φαρμακα και βιταμινες δεν τους πολυεμπιστευομαι γιατι πιστευω πως οι περισσοτεροι θελουν απλα να πουλησουν!

----------


## marylin

Επίσης να σας ρωτησω κατι αλλο, μόλις διάβασα το άρθρο για την καραντινα..Πρέπει να του δώσω όλα αυτα τα φαρμακα/παρασκευάσματα ή είναι όλα γραμμένα και αναλόγως απο τα σημάδια πραττω αναλογα? (συγνωμη αν ρωταω τα αυτονοητα παιδια, πρωταρα καταλαβαίνετε ολα θελω να τα κανω σωστα χωρις να επιβαρυνω το κοκατιλακι!!  :Icon Rolleyes:  )

----------


## lagreco69

> Αν μένετε καπου εδώ κοντα και μαθετε πως τους εφυγε κανενα κοκατιλακι ενημερώστε με


Πες μας την περιοχη σου εαν θελεις.  :winky: 





> Επίσης να σας ρωτησω κατι αλλο, μόλις διάβασα το άρθρο για την καραντινα..Πρέπει να του δώσω όλα αυτα τα φαρμακα/παρασκευάσματα ή είναι όλα γραμμένα και αναλόγως απο τα σημάδια πραττω αναλογα?




Για κοκκιδιωση, μυκητιαση, τονωση ανοσοποιητικου, ελλειψη Ασβεστιου. τα θεωρω απαραιτητα!!






> Παιδια θα με βοηθούσατε αν κάποιος μπορούσε να μου στείλει καποιο λινκ η καποια φωτο με τι προιόν ακριβώς να πάρω για παρασιτα στο φτερωμα της Λιλυς και ενα ηλεκτρονικο μαγαζι που να βρώ κεχρι σε τσαμπί...Σε όσα πετ σοπ πήγα δεν βρήκα και για φαρμακα και βιταμινες δεν τους πολυεμπιστευομαι γιατι πιστευω πως οι περισσοτεροι θελουν απλα να πουλησουν!




Για εξωπαρασιτα το pinex η το chevitren να παρεις. κεχρι μπορεις να βρεις και σε καταστηματα με βιολογικα ειδη! το λενε και κεχρι Σενεγαλης η millet και μοιαζει ετσι.

----------


## marylin

Παιδια τελικά μάλλον αγορακι ειναι η "Λιλυ" και γιατι το λεω αυτο...... Κελαειδαει κανει και καποιες μελωδίες δεν ξέρω απο που τις ξέρει βγάζει και τις κραυγες όπως πριν κάνει και κάτι ήχους που δεν είναι σφυρίγματα κατι σαν ανθρώπινος ήχος θα έλεγα τον εχω σε ηχογράφηση αν γινεται να σας τον βαλω εδω να ακούσετε και εσείς... Αλλα το κίτρινο χρώμα στξα φτερά στην ουρά του δεν έχει φύγει τι να περιμένω παιδιά ότι θα πέσουν? Επίσης ξύνεται πολύ τελευταία και όταν κάθετε πάνω μου είναι λες και έχω πιτυρίδα δηλαδή βγάζει μικρά μικρά άσπρα "φυλλαράκια" θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω καμια φωτο...(κατι σαν ξηρότητα μου φαίνεται). Το άλλο που μου είπαν είναι ότι είναι αρκετά μικρός ακόμη γιατι το ποδαράκια του ακόμη δεν μοβίσαν είναι ροζ και λίγο μοβ σε κάποια σημεία. Ισχύει? Ακόμα κάτι που χρειάζομαι να μάθω παιδιά είναι τώρα που είναι χειμώνας κρυώνει? ή μετά απο το μπάνιο ποθ του κάνω πως να προσέξω να τον θερμάνω και να μην κρυώσει?? Στην περίπτωση που κρυώσει θα το δώ στις κουτσουλιές του? Και μετά τι κάνω να τον βοηθήσω? Α και κάτι για το ράμφος του θα το βγάλω φωτο να το δείτε γιατι νομίζω πως στις ακρες φαίνεται ξεφυλλισμένο...

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τι ηλικια εχει ξερεις??Γιατι και τα θυληκα τραγουδουν αλλα μετα σταματουν.. :winky:

----------


## marylin

δυστυχώς την ηλικία του δεν το γνωρίζω γιατί ήρθε σπίτι μου και πάνω στο ποδαράκι του δεν έχει δακτυλίδι......το μονο που "γνωρίζω" είναι ότι αφου είναι ροζ τα ποδαρακια του ότι είναι μικρο τωρα το πόσο μικρο και αν αυτο αληθεύει δεν γνωρίζω γιαυτο σας έγραψα :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

> Τι ηλικια εχει ξερεις??Γιατι και τα θυληκα τραγουδουν αλλα μετα σταματουν..


ισχυει κατι τετοιο? ::

----------


## lagreco69

> ισχυει κατι τετοιο?


Ισχυει αλλα δεν σταματουν ποτε! ενα πολυ μικρο ποσοστο των θηλυκων cockatiels τραγουδανε επισης.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι ισχύει... πολλά θηλυκά όταν είναι μικρά ψιλοτραγουδάνε! Αλλά μετά τους πρώτους μήνες της ζωής τους σταματάνε..

----------

